# dumbell press wierd back feeling



## number5 (Feb 13, 2014)

Here lately, When I do dumbell presses or flys on a flat bench my back gets kinda knotted up about half way up.  I try and try to adjust but it keeps feeling like a finger poking me in the back or something.  I can pull my legs up and put my feet on the bench sometimes and it will help but I don't think that's proper form by aany means.  I just want to know if I should worry about it or if there is an excersise that can help.  Thanks a lot


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 13, 2014)

number5 said:


> Here lately, When I do dumbell presses or flys on a flat bench my back gets kinda knotted up about half way up.  I try and try to adjust but it keeps feeling like a finger poking me in the back or something.  I can pull my legs up and put my feet on the bench sometimes and it will help but I don't think that's proper form by aany means.  I just want to know if I should worry about it or if there is an excersise that can help.  Thanks a lot



Are you tucking your shoulder blades?

Are you arching your back?

Do you pick your head up off the bench? 

Where exactly is it poking you? (show me on the doll where it touched you)


----------



## number5 (Feb 13, 2014)

Idk about my shoulder blades.  I try to keep them tucked but I haven't payed close enough attention lately to say for sure.  I normally arch my back a little.  But now that you mention it, I have been lifting my head.  I have had a tv going the last few times I've lifted.  I think it might be starting when I look at the tv.  It will catch me offguard sometimes and I'll just look real quik.  Its about halfway between my shoulders and my tailbone.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 13, 2014)

Do a very light set of 20 reps of close and wife grip pull downs before u bench. Loosen the. Back muscles up a little bit. 

And just from what ur telling us it sounds like your not keeping your shoulders blades pinned against the bench like pob asked.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 13, 2014)

I always lift my head. That bad?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 13, 2014)

Don't lift the head up. When you lift you head it can pull the whole spine out of alignment. If i am arched and pick my head up like I tend to do for some reason coming down it will give me some cramping in my mid back.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 13, 2014)

number5 said:


> I have had a tv going the last few times I've lifted.  I think it might be starting when I look at the tv.  It will catch me offguard sometimes and I'll just look real quick



Heres a thought ......and im no doctor. But how about watching your tv shows while not working out!? Right, isnt that a brilliant idea?  Focus on working out.


----------



## cotton2012 (Feb 13, 2014)

Do you every get deep tissue massages? Have you been lifting heavier than normal? When was the last time you had a good week off?


----------



## number5 (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok.  I think it was from not tucking my shoulder blades enough.  I started using a little heavier weights and it seemed to kinda naturally press my shoulders back.  It feels much better that way.  I also started stretching my back out real good before I work out .  Thanks guys


----------

